# [solved] eth0 MTU Einstellung?

## frodus

Hi Leute,

wie stelle ich die MTU von eth0 auf 

MTU = 1454?

Ich habe folgendes versucht fuehrt aber nicht zum Erfolg:

/etc/conf.d/net:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="mtu 1454"

Danke!

/FrodusLast edited by frodus on Sat Nov 13, 2004 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

 *frodus wrote:*   

> wie stelle ich die MTU von eth0 auf 
> 
> MTU = 1454?

 man ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="mtu 1454"

 Diese Konfiguration ist sinnfrei. Was hat denn der DHCP-Client mit der MTU zu tun?

HTH!

/dev

----------

## frodus

HI Deever,

ifconfig eth0 mtu 1454

ist mir vollkommen klar aber in welches File muss ich

dass eintragen?

/Frodus

----------

## Jinidog

/etc/conf.d/net wäre ein guter Platz.

Warum möchtest du das denn?

----------

## frodus

Ich habe festgestellt, dass mein DSL Router

Probleme hat wenn ich die MTU auf 1500 stehen lass.

Das heisst, dass ich bestimmte Addressen nicht erreichen kann.

Was muss ich den genau in die Datei eintragen?

----------

## Jinidog

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

iface_eth0="192.168.2.3 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 mtu 1454"

----------

## frodus

Ist in Deiner Datei auchfolgender Eintrag:

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:

iface_eth0="dhcp mtu 1454"

funktioniert aber nicht.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

ich mach das hier über /etc/conf.d/local.start

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 mtu 1412

 

Setzt natürlich voraus das local auch im default runlevel mitgestart wird...

HTH

T.

----------

## frodus

Ist schon nicht schlecht, allerdings habe ich dann 

das Problem, das local vor dem eth0 gestartet wird.

Was dann zu einem Fehler führt.

/Frodus

----------

## think4urs11

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/init.d/local
> 
> ...
> 
> depend() {
> ...

 

HTH

T.

----------

## frodus

Das steht schon in der Datei!

/Frodus

----------

## think4urs11

komisch....

na gut, einen hab ich noch

bau den ifconfig aufruf in /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ein und zwar in der Funktion iface_start.

Achja:

Nimm als MTU statt 1454 besser 1412, das funktioniert dann in jedem Fall, egal mit welcher Art VPN-Tunneln o.ä. du das später ggf. auch betreiben willst.

HTH

T.

----------

## frodus

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren wenn mein emerge system

fertig ist!   :Smile: 

Auf jeden Fall danke fuer die Hilfe.

----------

## Haldir

Dein DSL router sollte automatisch die mtu clampen auf 1492 (8 byte pppoe overhead), ist das nen hw router oder nen software router, wenn software ziemlich sicher falsch eingestellt, beim HW ding sollts automatisch gehen.

Alles unter 1492 ist unnötig, wenn dein Router einigermaßen fähig ist...

----------

## frodus

Es handelt sich um einen D-Link G664T router bei Freenet.

Und Freenet sagt das die MTU auf 1454 eingestellt werden

muss.

Ich persönlich glaube es ist ein lausiger Router. Da ich mit 

allen Rechnern an dem Router Probleme habe.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Die Firmware musste erstmal geupdated werden bevor ich die

Firewall in Betrieb nehmen konnte. 

Dann habe ich immer noch ein script was meine resolv.conf

patcht, da der DHCP server auf dem Ding nicht richtig 

funktioniert.

Meine Freundin kann nur bestimmte Seiten von Ihrem XP

erreichen ... .

Nach dem Patchen der MTU sind scheint allerdings endlich alles

zu funktionieren.

/Frodus

----------

## think4urs11

Der Vollständigkeit halber

So gehts in XP

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/280/

----------

## frodus

Ja Danke fuer den link!   :Smile: 

----------

